# Things Your Poo Does That You Love But Drives You Crazy



## calisphere (Jun 9, 2012)

I've never really been around other Poo owners, so I'm not sure if my mutt is the norm when it comes to personality and behavior. So, I thought we could create a list of all the things our Poos do that we love, but drives us crazy. And some things they do that we don't love so much.

Here's a bit of my list:

Follows me _everywhere_! Being two inches away is too far. I step on her constantly.

Giving me those sad eyes when I leave her home. I may become a recluse if she keeps it up. Breaks my heart. 

Paws me gently when she wants her belly rubbed. Grandmother got that one going.

Whines to go outside. Even when she doesn't really have to go. It's great when I'm busy, but annoying when I know all she wants to do is sniff around.

Can eat anything without getting an upset stomach. This is great when I drop food but she used to steal my guinea pigs' apples too.

And last for now.... Doesn't have to bounce in every puddle and mud hole (dislikes water), but sometimes I'd like company in the dog pond at the park!


So, how about you?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes most of the above applies to my dog too! He has an extra of cleaning all the things in the dishwasher as I load it, that makes me grumble


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah Karen, Lady is a dishwasher scrounger too!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Dexter follows me everywhere as well. My partner's parents came to stay and were surprised that Dexter goes to the bathroom with me! They really are loyal little creatures.
Something that he does that's annoying but I love ,would have to be collecting up socks or using his bed as a humpy partner,or spreading his toys to cover all of the livingroom! We haven't had a tidy house since we got a 'poo! It may start off that way but he just loves to fling his stuff around!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Follows me every where to the point that I have to suffle my feet when I turn around to avoid steping on her
Whines when I leave home and goes crazy when I return dancing on her back legs and pawing at my waist
Loves to have her belly rubbed and reminds me with a gentle head bump when we are on the couch watching TV


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh,something else..he licks my nose and sticks his tongue up my nostrils. I'm sure he sees it as a bonding thing,it looks pretty gross though!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh and he also cries like a baby when he sees my sister! He doesn't do it to anyone else, he has realised she is a soft touch. He cries, she squeals but they both seem happy with that arrangement, I can almost see him wink at me when she picks him up for a cuddle and how lovely it is that he loves her so much!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ha ha, so many similarities, pawing for bellyrubs, leaving toys all over the living room, following us everywhere, taps on the door to be let out, pounds on the door to be let back in ! 
Other things that drive me crazy, I have to clean my bay window several times a day as it's PEppers favourite place to sit and she breathes all over the glass, she pretends she's not watching the kids eat their snacks but as soon as they get up she's up at the coffee table stealing their wrappers, Dives for the tissue if anyone sneezes or tries to blow their nose, jumps at visitors or sits right next to them on the sofa expecting a stroke, sits in front of me staring at me very, very nicely to try and get a biscuit out of me and if I don't get one she gently paws at me then sits back down, and sticks her nose under my arm for a cuddle when I'm trying to type!  
Think that's all lol


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

That's another one,when I'm trying to type on the laptop,Dexter sticks his head under my hand and lifts it up to stop me typing and give him a fuss!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I have 3 of them following me everywhere ... have to stop them following me into the toilet  ahh its cockapoo love ...


----------



## RobClairenIzzy (May 1, 2012)

My fave is the way they **** their head from side to side when you talk to them its like they are saying you WHAT!
The consistant tissue stealing JUST to rip it shreds and leave a complete mess all over the floor. They also go into visitors bags and pockets to steal tissues!! 
The fact I now get nothing done as it is impossible to say no to a Cockapoo when they want attention. The rules you start out with when you get them such as not upstairs, then definately not on the bed, never on the setee all broken in the blink of a cockapoo eye


----------



## calisphere (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh yes, socks.... Never should have taught Scrap that one. Can't put socks on without teeth trying to take them off again. She's also a window smudger and feels that I do not clean my nose/ears/mouth/chin well enough. She (and the cats) also seem to like licking my armpits, even with deodorant. I'll never understand that one.

She may actually be a cat in a dog suit because when I read in bed, she'll do the whole get-between-mom-and-the-book thing. Anyone knows what it's like trying to read with a 17 pound dog (7.7kg?) on a nose that was once broken? Doesn't feel good. Lol


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Who me?!!....dishwasher scrounger?!?!?!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Forgot to say Cali - Scrappi is absolutely gorgeous! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahah Jane! yup looks like it to me!


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Yep. Maisie's had her nose caught in the dishwasher door more than once!!! Constantly pinches my washing socks, bras to run round the garden with ( and definitely grins while she runs round with them!!!)


----------



## calisphere (Jun 9, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Forgot to say Cali - Scrappi is absolutely gorgeous! x


Thanks! Could be a clone of your pup, at least in the body. I'd have to see a face picture.



Another that Scrappi does: She has to help me drink my Gatorade and soda. Even while I'm trying to drink it.


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

This has made me laugh so much. Unfortunately for my children who wanted to know what I kept giggling at, but after laughing at first, declared they had been put off their breakfast by too many "licking" details. My son then felt the need to give Amber lots of cuddles until she sneezed in his ear.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Cali - do excuse the massive pics! - Biscuit is different to Scrappi in the face as he is from an English Cocker and is an accidental cockachon x poo, rather than cockapoo. However, I thought Scrappi's coat was very similar! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Who me?!!....dishwasher scrounger?!?!?!!!


Love this picture.... Betty is a dishwasher scrounge too..and is teaching Ted all her bad habits!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly is a dishwasher scrounger when she can get away with it - which definitely not with my hubbie.

I also get my legs licked dry after a shower or bath

And the way I can't file my feet without Lolly trying to lick all the dust and my feet - sorry if anyone is eating!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh and the way she will go out of her way to avoid a puddle while out on a lead walk but the minute there is another dog to play with or a duck to chase then into the muddy lake/reed bed she goes!


----------



## Kiwi Spoodle (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread has really made me smile I agree with all the above.
Ruby also loves to try do the pre-rinse on the dishwasher if she gets chance and check it's stacked properly. She was also on a mission in the summer to dig up and bring inside the entire veggie garden and replace it by taking everyone's shoes outside, cabbages were the favorite so funny watching her try bring them through the cat flap! Not so funny with mud and leaves all over the living room floor.

I'm sure Ruby's coat is made of Velcro she collects so much debris in it when we're out for a walk, twigs, leaves, buds, sand, small children......!! 

My other favorites are: 
The bounce - when we're out for a walk, it's like taking Tigger for a walk. 
The spin dryer dance - when she chases her tail really fast, catches it then falls over. 
The "whose that dog in the window" - when she barks madly and tries to play with her reflection.

The list is endless really!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

And I can't forget the 'demand for your attention woofing'. Dexter is terrible for this. If I'm doing something and not giving him 100% attention,he will bark at me and 'bap' me with his paws! Cheeky little so and so.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

When I'm sitting on the sofa, Millie tries to position my legs so she can give me a "Love Hug' 

She stands by her toy box and gives little barks. She likes to be shown each toy one by one, nudging the toy away if its the wrong one! Eventually taking the one she wants.

Hiding the one paw that I'm trying to groom 

Don't you just love them


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

'Poos are so brilliant!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

laughing, Vincent does most of these especially licking legs when out the shower. I must taste nice....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Dextersmum said:


> And I can't forget the 'demand for your attention woofing'. Dexter is terrible for this. If I'm doing something and not giving him 100% attention,he will bark at me and 'bap' me with his paws! Cheeky little so and so.


Yep Obi does this. At first it's cute but after a while it's a bit annoying. I try to ignore him but he always wins in the end. It's usually because he wants me to throw something for him to fetch. 



MillieDog said:


> Hiding the one paw that I'm trying to groom


 ah yes the "I don't want to be naughty Mummy but please don't do that paw" tug. Then the resigned flump to the table when he knows I'm not stopping. 



mrsmac said:


> Yep. Maisie's had her nose caught in the dishwasher door more than once!!! Constantly pinches my washing socks, bras to run round the garden with ( and definitely grins while she runs round with them!!!)


 Dishwashers and CPs, a match made in heaven! Obi is always lurking around the dishwasher after dinner. He is also a massive fan of nicking anything he can get his paws on and legging it to the bottom of the garden. He so loves the chase. 

And one more from my son. When my DS is trying to play football in the garden Obi goes in for the ball and runs off with it. He is seriously good at tackling and controlling the ball. My son gets annoyed but we just laugh because it so funny and he will often dribble it to the goal and score.


----------



## calisphere (Jun 9, 2012)

He's adorable Jane! I just love that face!


@Janet, I forgot about the post-bath bath. Scrap does that too. And with lotion. And when I do my feet. She likes her mommy dust. Lol


Here's another one for Scrap: She loves to give the cats ear baths. Mostly, she likes to get my little black cat's ears. Spookie is the cat's name. Spookie doesn't mind the baths, but Scrappi loves to chew on Spook. This makes Spook meow all sorts of noises, which excites Scrap. After about 5 minutes of this, I'm officially driven nuts. Lol


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

murphy brings me his harness, or lead when he thinks he needs a walk- usually when i am heading to work or just too early!!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

crazy lady said:


> murphy brings me his harness, or lead when he thinks he needs a walk- usually when i am heading to work or just too early!!!



Haha! Dexter does this,he goes and sits where the harness is and points at it and does this little bum shuffle until I take notice


----------



## calisphere (Jun 9, 2012)

That sounds adorable! I'm sure it can be frustrating though when you can't walk them because of work or otherwise.

Did I mention that Scrap feels the need to lay right on top of me when I'm sleeping? This is great during the winter but not so much in the summer in a room that faces East. Talk about hot hot hot in the mornings!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have 2 kitchens, (one for working) doors opposite each other, with stair gates over to stop the doggies going in. When I am working, I love that Izzy lies right outside so she can see me but I am in and out between the two rooms constantly, and have to negotiate my round an excited cockapoo and all the toys she brings down too.....


----------

